# Software Update for Nokia C5



## Charley (May 27, 2012)

I want to updated the software. Last time it was done at the service centre 7 months ago.

Can you tell me how and should I backup before I do it  ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2012)

Just download Nokia PC suite the latest version and select the update option. Make sure that the drivers for USB are also installed in PC. Also, the backup option should be there in PC suite itself


----------



## Charley (May 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Make sure that the drivers for USB are also installed in PC.



Can you tell me how to check it ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2012)

Charley said:


> Can you tell me how to check it ?



Well the phone should be identified by Nokia PC suite normally after it is connected. You will not get any error of "Not recognised" when you connect it.


----------



## Charley (May 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Well the phone should be identified by Nokia PC suite normally after it is connected. You will not get any error of "Not recognised" when you connect it.



Thanks, I'll try. 

Is it recommended to software update on own, or to do it from the service center ? My warranty expires tomorrow.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2012)

You can. No problem. It doesnt void warranty or anything. It will bring better performance,etc if there is a update


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2012)

download Nokia PC/Nokia Suite. connect mobile and update phone software. it'll ask you what you want to backup. process will take sometime as update will be downloaded, flashed and backup restored. just make sure pc is not shut down abruptly.


----------



## Charley (May 28, 2012)

I get this error. 



 *img183.imagevenue.com/loc242/th_11667_untitled_122_242lo.JPG


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2012)

was the download successful? or try with Nokia Suite (successor of Ovi Suite).


----------



## Charley (May 28, 2012)

I used Nokia Software Updater, it worked.


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2012)

nice to know


----------

